# e!Cockpit - Profibus Slave-Konfiguration passt nicht zum Master



## MrB (10 Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beschäftige mich aktuell mit dem Umstieg von Codesys 2.3 auf e!Cockpit. Dabei muss ich auch ein paar Profibus-Slave-Projekte konvertieren.
In Codesys 2.3 war der Profibus Slave so konfiguriert, dass der "Aufbau der Ist-Konfiguration" "gemäß der Soll-Konfiguration" war. Was soviel heißt wie, wenn die Konfiguration des Slaves nicht zum Master passt, wird die Masterkonfiguration für den Slave übernommen und in der Regel läuft es dann. Das war/ist in Codesys 2.3 auch so.
In e!Cockpit gibt es diese (für mich erstmal sinnvolle - wenn auch mit Risiken behaftete) Funktion leider nicht mehr und damit funktioniert das Profibusprojekt unter e!Cockpit nicht. Leider habe ich in mehreren Fällen keinen Zugriff auf die Masterkonfiguration, weshalb ich mit e!Cockpit nicht weiter komme. 

Gibt es in e!Cockpit eine Möglichkeit solche "Fehlkonfigurationen" doch zum Laufen zu bringen, analog zu Codesys 2.3?

Danke im Voraus!


----------

